# Anyone still Read Books?



## Rolling Blackouts

I've yet to run across any recommended reading threads on StP.
I usually travel with a good novel, a local native plants guide if possible, and of course, that good old C.C.
Off the top of my head:

--1984, George Orwell (fucking classic)
--Endgame, Derrick Jensen
--Slaughterhouse Five, Kurt Vonnegut
--Recipes for Disaster, Crimethinc
--Steal This Book, Abbie Hoffman (outdated, but somehow still revolutionary)
--Fight Club, Chuck Palahnuik


(Sidenote) Is there any way to edit the typo in the title?


----------



## Earth

1. Fahrenhiet 451
2. 1984
3. The Naked and the Dead
4. The Terminal Man
5. Manson Now
6. How Green Was My Valley
7. Get In The Van
8. Get It On
9. 9/11 Commision Report
10. Tour Smart
11. Bruford
12. Never Cry Wolf
13. Rotten
14. The Holy Qu'ran
15. The Torah
16. The New Testement
17. Slaughter of the Innocent
18. One can make the difference
19. Doctor Zchivago
20. The Urantia Book.

When you are done with those, I'll turn you on to twenty more....


----------



## Puckett

any Chuck Palahnuik book is good. when i was traveling i read alot, but im so busy now i cant find a whole lot of time. about 4 chapters in a book right now, had it for about a week.


----------



## bicycle

yes I read.
Not as much as I used to but I read.
at the moment: Rolling Nowhere written by Ted Conover.


----------



## Vonuist

'The Manuscript Found in Saragossa', Jan Potocki
'Autobiography of a Supertramp', W H Davies
'Bushcraft', Mors Kochanski
'Smoke in the Lanes', Dominic Reeve
'Valis', Phillip K Dick
'High Rise', JG Ballard
'eaarth', Bill McKibben
'The Machine Stops', EM Forster. http://www.plexus.org/forster/index.html

and last, but by no means least,

'Vonu: The Search For Personal Freedom' by Rayo.


----------



## Cardboard

Currently reading:
Battle for the Mind: the physiology of religious conversions and brainwashing
There are a lot of good books on this thread so far. I cant find myself reading things for pleasure so much anymore though. Everything I get hooked on reading ends up being something more technical than pleasurable, and ends up taking ages to get through.


----------



## Deleted member 363

Well, this is what I read over the summer. Overall, I was pretty happy with all of them.

-A Brave New World: Huxley
-Doors of Perception: Huxley
-Heaven and Hell: Huxley
-Martin Eden: Jack London
-1984: Orwell
-Crime and Punishment: Dostoyevsky
-Social Contract: Rousseau
-Into The Wild: Krakauer
-Fear and Loathing in Vegas: Thompson


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho

living my life by emma goldman


----------



## Rancho

Puckett said:


> any Chuck Palahnuik book is good. when i was traveling i read alot, but im so busy now i cant find a whole lot of time. about 4 chapters in a book right now, had it for about a week.


The new one is terrible I was not impressed


----------



## Rancho

Idk how people could not read its kills so much time


----------



## dolittle

I kinda stop reading when everything started being in serise. U get hooked on a story, then have to hunt all over creation to find the rest of it. I am not familure with the books mentioned so far. Are any of them dealing with surviving the colaps of the country? I found a really good story couple yrs ago where the government & all technology failed. Can't remember the title. It was a good story, but I couldn't Finnish it couse I couldn't find the rest of the books in the series. Would LOVE to find more storys like it.


----------



## Deleted member 363

Series drive me nuts as well. I think I know what book you are talking about. I'll see if I can find the name of it.


----------



## Vonuist

dolittle said:


> I kinda stop reading when everything started being in serise. U get hooked on a story, then have to hunt all over creation to find the rest of it. I am not familure with the books mentioned so far. Are any of them dealing with surviving the colaps of the country? I found a really good story couple yrs ago where the government & all technology failed. Can't remember the title. It was a good story, but I couldn't Finnish it couse I couldn't find the rest of the books in the series. Would LOVE to find more storys like it.


 
Is there any chance that it was the Fourth Realm Trilogy by John Twelve Hawks?


----------



## river dog

last books i took on the road were stranger in a strange land for fiction and a translation of yoga sutra for to keep my mind occupied, its a fucking guidebook through waking and not waking consciousness, pretty accurate too...


----------



## Asar

A lot of good reads in this thread.
My favorites:

- "Player Piano" Kurt Vonnegut
- "The Call of the Wild" Jack London
- "At the Mountains of Madness" HP Lovecraft
- "The Lord of the Rings" and "The Silmarillion" by JRR Tolkien
- "Haunted" by Chuck Palahniuk (I think he gets a lot of shit from critics, but he's one of the most original writers of our time)

As for non-fiction, I love anything about physics, anthropology and nature as long as it's from an objective standpoint and the writer doesn't get his personal beliefs, views and feelings involved.


----------



## Vonuist

Asar said:


> A lot of good reads in this thread.
> 
> - "At the Mountains of Madness" HP Lovecraft


 
If anyone has a Kindle or Nook you can get the complete works of HPL for free from Cthulhu Chick's site.


----------



## foxx

orwell and huxley are some of my favorites  as well as jack kerouac, "On the Road" and "The Dharma Bums" never get old


----------



## Nemo

Be Here Now by Baba Ram Dass
Any Kerouac especially the Dharma Bums
Wild: An elemental journey by Jay Griffiths 
House of Leaves Mark Z. Danielewski 
Only Revolutions ^
Vedic Literature


----------



## foxx

nemo, have you read kerouac's esssay "The Vanishing American Hobo"?


----------



## miklo

Kerouac is God .
Any Bukowski fans out there?


----------



## Danny Dissent

i read 'slaughter house five,' that was good. i'm actually reading 'huckleberry finn' right now. i found an awesome edition of it that's pretty close to the first edition.


----------



## river dog

Nemo said:


> Be Here Now by Baba Ram Dass
> Any Kerouac especially the Dharma Bums
> Wild: An elemental journey by Jay Griffiths
> House of Leaves Mark Z. Danielewski
> Only Revolutions ^
> Vedic Literature


i used to always have be here now wiff me, i gave it away to a stranger, i didnt need it anymore or somethin


----------



## Nemo

> i used to always have be here now wiff me, i gave it away to a stranger, i didnt need it anymore or somethin


That's rad.. whenever I finish a book I generally pass it on.
I've always thought about that.. who would I give my book to? and when would I not need to cling to it as I do.
Think I'll just buy them a copy & spread the word (;
I love this book way too much, staying in the pack!


----------



## DirtyBroke

I'm just finishing "Lullabies for little criminals" Heather O'Neill, its pretty good and worth checking out.


----------



## Alaska

miklo said:


> Kerouac is God .
> Any Bukowski fans out there?



All day every day. Ham on Rye<3


----------



## river dog




----------



## Nelco

-einseitns dreams by alan lightman, best book ever...book on mental travel


----------



## Nelco

-The Art of War (History and Warfare)
-he Essential Kabbalah: The Heart of Jewish Mysticism
-Otherwhere: A Field Guide to Nonphysical Reality for the Out-of-Body Traveler
-Wallace Black Elk Sacred Ways of the Lakota
-he Egyptian Book of Life: A True Translation of the Egyptian Book of the Dead, Featuring Original Texts and Hieroglyphs


----------



## druid

Finally got one of those new cheap kindle's and lovin' it. Man the amount of free books on the web is downright unreal. 

Some pre-kindle faves:

The Sex Lives Of Cannibals by J. Marteen Troost
Ascent Of Humanity (can be got for free online) by Charles Eisenstein
The Road by Jack London (free too)
Desert Solitaire by Cactus Ed Abbey
Vagabonding by Rolf Potts

And too many more. Man get a kindle. Light weight, takes up no space, holds a charge for a month. It is the shit.


----------



## baconrind

My friend tried getting me to take one of his crimethinc books to read on the road. I settled for Tales from Mos Eisley's Cantina. Fuck yea Star Wars!


----------



## BobbinGoblin

Great books ya'll!

I'm almost finished with my first Huxley book: _Island_. It was the last one he wrote, I believe... I don't want the end to come.

My long-time favourite authors are Vonnegut, Salinger, Faulkner, Orwell, etc.
Also, kids books like _The Neverending Story, Peter Pan_, stories by Hans Christian Anderson...
I recently finished _To School through the Fields: an Irish Country Childhood_ by Alice Taylor and_ Expect Resistance_ from CrimethInc.
_Evasion_ is another great one from CrimethInc.
_The Tao of Pooh_ and _The Te of Piglet_... and other eastern philosophy.
_Be Here Now_ is amazing.
And GRAPHIC NOVELS! Such as:_ Fables, Sweet Tooth, Transmetropolitan, V for Vendetta, Watchmen, Lost Girls_ (pretty much any Alan Moore), _Goodbye Chunky Rice, Salem Brownstone: All Along the Watchtowe__r_..._ Elfquest..._
_The Toolbox for Sustainable City Living_ is a good DIY book, you can get it from Microcosm.
I also read books about weaving, natural dyes, and other crafts....


----------



## BobbinGoblin

Also, thank you for starting this thread, Rolling Blackouts!


----------



## soledad

The Future of Nostalgia taught me some things.


----------



## miklo

Post Office by Bukowski one of the greatest books i ever drunkenly stumbled into.


----------



## dolittle

Twelve Hawks... I know that name. But the turtle doesn't ring a bell. Didn't he do a trilogy called Travelers?? ACH!!! If I were at home I could just look in my stack of books.


----------



## dolittle

But the "TITLE" doesn't ring a bell... Stupid Smartphone.


----------



## Nelco

*The Hopi Survival Kit: The Prophecies, Instructions and Warnings Revealed by the Last Elders (Compass)*


----------



## Vonuist

I can't believe that I forgot to include '*Lanark*' by Alasdair Gray, it's the great masterpiece of modern Scottish literature and part of the reason I came to Scotland.

"Who did the council fight?"
"It split in two and fought itself."
"That's suicide!"
"No, ordinary behaviour. The efficient half eats the less efficient half and grows stronger. War is just a violent way of doing what half the people do calmly in peacetime: using the other half for food, heat, machinery and sexual pleasure. Man is the pie that bakes and eats himself, and the recipe is separation."
"I refuse to believe men kill each other just to make their enemies rich."
"How can men recognize their real enemies when their family, schools and work teach them to struggle with each other and to believe law and decency come from the teachers?"
"My son won't be taught that," said Lanark firmly.
"You have a son?"
"Not yet." 
-Alasdair Gray, Lanark, p.411


----------



## wrkrsunite

miklo said:


> Post Office by Bukowski one of the greatest books i ever drunkenly stumbled into.


Can't go wrong with Bukowski, Ham on Rye, Post Office, Women, Or Hot water Music. Kerouac is great, On the Road and Dharma Bums influenced me to travel. I keep a copy of On the Road in my pack. Also William S. Burruoghs, Ken Kessey ,John Fante.


----------



## dolittle

I found the set of books I was talking about!!! The Change, by S.M. Sterling. I got the intire set for my Solstice gift. Yeaaaa Me!!


----------



## Johnny P

There are some greats listed here...I may repeat some..

Almost anything by Kurt Vonnegut is good...though some of his later books weren't that good imo
my faves by Vonnegut:
Player Piano
Sirens of Titan
Galapagos
Slapstick

Just finished "1984" for the first time and it creeped me the fuck out actually. Just started "Brave New World" 
Read "On the Road" by Kerouac and honestly wasn't impressed. I need to read more Kerouac before I form more of an opinion on it though.

MOst Hunter S. Thompson is good reading. My fav is "The Strange and Terrible Saga of the Hells Angels" Fantastic piece of journalism. Can't go wrong with "Rum Diaries" nor "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"


Anyone into classic Science Fiction like Aurther C. CLarke or Robert Hienlen.

Check out

by Clarke:
2001: Space Odyssey 
2010: Odyssey Two
2061: Odyssey Three
3001: The Final Odyssey
Childhood's End
Red Planet

by Hienlen: 
Starship Troopers
Stranger in a Strange Land
The Moon is a Harsh Mistress
JOB: Comedy of Errors


Some other random stuff Ive read and enjoyed

Endgame: Derrick Jensen
Language Older than Words: Derrick Jensen
Twilight of the Machines: John Zerzan
One Flew Over the Kuckoos Nest: Ken Kesey
White Fang: Jack London
Sea Wolf: Jack London
The Call of the Wild: Jack London
You Can't Win: Jack Black
The Hobbit
Fellowship of the Ring

I'll add more as I think of em....


----------



## HoboGrow

Rolling Blackouts said:


> I've yet to run across any recommended reading threads on StP.
> I usually travel with a good novel, a local native plants guide if possible, and of course, that good old C.C.
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> --1984, George Orwell (fucking classic)
> --Endgame, Derrick Jensen
> --Slaughterhouse Five, Kurt Vonnegut
> --Recipes for Disaster, Crimethinc
> --Steal This Book, Abbie Hoffman (outdated, but somehow still revolutionary)
> --Fight Club, Chuck Palahnuik
> 
> 
> (Sidenote) Is there any way to edit the typo in the title?


Rant, and also Snuff by Palahnuik are amazing books.


----------



## Alaska

Actually reading Ukulele for Dummies by Alistair Wood (creator of the ukulelehunt.com community) as more of a straight read than a reference book. I've been playing for about a year and a half, and this book is amazing. I'm finding out some of my habits, and trying to stop them before they get too bad (such as my tendency to normally use the down down-up up down strum in EVERYTHING I do) as well as learning better ways to incorporate melodies into my chord strummings. It's a great read, and the guy has always had a great sense of humor. 

May sound like an advertisement, but chyeah. Good stuff.


----------



## venusinpisces

Asar said:


> As for non-fiction, I love anything about physics, anthropology and nature as long as it's from an objective standpoint and the writer doesn't get his personal beliefs, views and feelings involved.


Well then you can discount the overwhelming majority of anthropological literature since it is based in a history of Western cultural domination. Try David Graeber. He is an anarchist anthropologist who writes about how many indigenous cultures provided a framework for dismantling contemporary social hierarchies.


----------



## wizehop

If you kids are going to mention Orwelll you cant forget "Down and Out in Paris and London" classic travel book, easy read and not too long.


----------



## miklo

Anybody like poetry?


----------



## Asar

miklo said:


> Anybody like poetry?


 

Absolutely. All time favorite poet is W.B. Yeats.


"Had I the heavens' embroidered cloths,
Enwrought with the golden and silver light,
The blue and the dim and the dark cloths
Of night and light and half-light,
I would spread the cloths under your feet:
But I, being poor, have only my dreams;
I have spread my dreams beneath your feet;
Tread softly because you tread on my dreams."


----------



## c0dy

*i wish a storm would*
*come & blow this shit*
*away. or a bomb to*
*burn the Town & scour*
*the sea. i wish clean*
*death would come to me.*
*-Jim Morrison*


----------



## ipoPua

my faves- huxley island and doors of perception. vonnegut cats cradle(of course) and sirens of titan. the hobbit. kerouac dharma bums. hope for the flowers. and currently this anthology of mostly poetry from a small publisher(forgot which) that my brother gave me. oh and mistress masham's repose!!


----------



## ipoPua

Danny Dissent said:


> i read 'slaughter house five,' that was good. i'm actually reading 'huckleberry finn' right now. i found an awesome edition of it that's pretty close to the first edition.


aw man i just finally read huck finn myself last week, excellent book. i gotta get a copy of tom sawyer now


----------



## Johnny P

Just finished "Brave New World". All I can say is creepy....reminds me of what California will probably be like in 20 years...haha!

"Cats Cradle" is excellent! Almost forgot about that one.


----------



## BobbinGoblin

ipoPua said:


> hope for the flowers.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowmarque

*Meanwhile -Jack Gilbert*
It waits. While I am walking through the pine trees along the river, it is waiting. It has waited a long time. In southern France, in Belgium, and even Alabama. Now it waits in New England while I say grace over almost everything: for a possum dead on someone’s lawn, the single light on a levee while Northampton sleeps, and because the lanes between houses in Greek hamlets are exactly the width of a donkey loaded on each side with barley. Loneliness is the mother’s milk of America. The heart is a foreign country whose language none of us is good at.Winter lingers on in the woods, but already it looks discarded as the birds return and sing carelessly; as though there never was the power or size of December. For nine years in me it has waited. My life is pleasant, as usual.My body is a blessing and my spirit clear. But the waiting does not let up.


----------



## figgot

My favorites are huxley(island in particular), Vonnegut, and the hobbit. I read a lot but thoseve been my tops for a long time, the hobbits my number one for sure


----------



## ipoPua

BobbinGoblin said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Best book ever. My aunt n uncle gave my brother their copy from when it came out and he gave it to me and its just fantastic. Really pumped to see someone else knows it


----------



## Everymanalion

Blood Meridian. The best book you will ever read.


----------



## frzrbrnd

Everymanalion said:


> Blood Meridian. The best book you will ever read.


i am honestly surprised that this book isn't more popular among travelers/the crustie demographic. it's about a bunch of hard-drinkin', hard-assed, fightin' wanderers and the central character is a fourteen year old runaway. this novel is as crustie as a novel that takes place before cars were invented and trains were prominent can be.


----------



## ipoPua

definitely gonna see if my library has that. i owe 70 bucks so i'll have to read it there but i enjoy that.


----------



## Everymanalion

I have The Judge tattooed on my forehead for Judge Holden


----------



## Aurelius

Has anybody thought about getting a kindle, or some other kind of ereader? A new one is $70ish, but I've seen used ones on ebay for as little as a dollar+shipping. The only problem would be getting books on there/keeping it charged. But 7/11 sells solar chargers now, and a trip to your local library would fill it up in a few hours. You could have hundreds of books in one little package, just sayin.


----------



## frzrbrnd

yeah, what if it got broken or stolen on the road? and with a kindle, you don't have the option of trading or lending out books to people.


----------



## ipoPua

there're pros and cons to anyhthing. yeah youd have a dickload of books but like frz said it will -not- last the trip. plus i personally just love real books


----------



## whaleofashrimp

everytime i run into a copy of "Ragtime" i am compiled to read it..i must of read it over a dozen times...awsome book that and CONFEDERACY OF DUNCES


----------



## Migrant Whisper

Rolling Blackouts said:


> I've yet to run across any recommended reading threads on StP.
> I usually travel with a good novel, a local native plants guide if possible, and of course, that good old C.C.
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> --1984, George Orwell (fucking classic)
> --Endgame, Derrick Jensen
> --Slaughterhouse Five, Kurt Vonnegut
> --Recipes for Disaster, Crimethinc
> --Steal This Book, Abbie Hoffman (outdated, but somehow still revolutionary)
> --Fight Club, Chuck Palahnuik
> 
> 
> (Sidenote) Is there any way to edit the typo in the title?


----------



## Milque Toast

I've been reading and drawing manga lately. None of that tentacle rape shit. More like _Lupin III_ and Inyuasha. Speaking of which check out Yoshihiro Tatsumi's manga memoir _A Drifting Life_. It's no _On The Road_, but it's really good. Really thick (about 800 pages). I've been reading it on my excursions. Less than half way through and it's over due... Check it out. Chances are your library has it. I got mine from the Columbus Main Library. I really enjoyed a book called _Look Me In The Eye_ by a fellow autistic cat named John Elder Robison. Hunter S. Thompson's _Hells Angels_ is on par with _FAL_ in my opinion. There are a lot of good graffiti artist memoirs I read when I was younger. I don't remember any, but if you happen upon one that doesn't seem like some yuppy shit then cop it. Those kids that paint the trains you ride on are often just as cool as you, as many of you may know.


----------



## Aurelius

ipoPua said:


> there're pros and cons to anyhthing. yeah youd have a dickload of books but like frz said it will -not- last the trip. plus i personally just love real books


 

Update: I've had a nook ereader for about a year and a half now on the road. Bought it brand new, and its still kickin. Thanks to piratebay I've procured some interesting titles, and projectgutenburg has tons of free books in the public domain. The battery died on me once, but the guys at the barnes and noble hooked it up with a replacement for free. One button on it is messed up, but its not really a problem. Its been in my pack, which I've thrown off moving trains/sat on/rained on. I bought a cheap waterproof case for it which I keep it in. So from personal experience I can say its pretty sweet. If I can come up on a solar charger I'll be able to read all day long.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Aurelius said:


> Update: I've had a nook ereader for about a year and a half now on the road. Bought it brand new, and its still kickin. Thanks to piratebay I've procured some interesting titles, and projectgutenburg has tons of free books in the public domain. The battery died on me once, but the guys at the barnes and noble hooked it up with a replacement for free. One button on it is messed up, but its not really a problem. Its been in my pack, which I've thrown off moving trains/sat on/rained on. I bought a cheap waterproof case for it which I keep it in. So from personal experience I can say its pretty sweet. If I can come up on a solar charger I'll be able to read all day long.



I have the nook simple touch, got it about a year ago and the battery still lasts about 3 weeks on a single charge. I have about 500 books stored on it, all collected by myself online. 

I also rooted it so it's a little more like a tablet. Useful for reading comic books (although in black and white). I've started reading about 10 times more often since I got it, it's really amazing. All for 60 bucks on Craigslist (a year ago, probably cheaper now). 

If you really want to get crazy with your ebook collection, i recommend using calibre. It's a great book organizer and ereader syncing tool.


----------



## Aurelius

I've used it a couple times but since I don't have my own computer its kinda hard to use it consistently.


----------



## Odin

I have no idea how to "root" anything... heh...

But I really should get an ereader of some sort.

Which one is the compatible with the most file types?

As far as reccomendations... was reading Dark Tower series... and got to get back to that... drinkings kept me away from readin lol...

But also Kurt Vonnegut is kick ass... "Cats Cradle" Is insane.

ALso for hard high sci fi read some "Blindsight" by peter watts.... will blow your mind... literally....

"The Gods Themselves" by Issac Assamov.

and spyder robinson... he finished an outline by robert heinlien... called "variable star" mucho gusto!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Odin said:


> I have no idea how to "root" anything... heh...
> 
> But I really should get an ereader of some sort.
> 
> Which one is the compatible with the most file types?
> 
> As far as reccomendations... was reading Dark Tower series... and got to get back to that... drinkings kept me away from readin lol...
> 
> But also Kurt Vonnegut is kick ass... "Cats Cradle" Is insane.
> 
> ALso for hard high sci fi read some "Blindsight" by peter watts.... will blow your mind... literally....
> 
> "The Gods Themselves" by Issac Assamov.
> 
> and spyder robinson... he finished an outline by robert heinlien... called "variable star" mucho gusto!



You don't have to root anything if you only want to read books. Just make sure they are in epub format, and copy it to the device.


----------



## Odin

is caliber the best for converting then... I like to read a lot of stuff in pdf or html on my laptop... but then my laptop has shitty battery life. so if I ever ever in a million years hit the road... gonna need an ereader with that 3 week charge your talking about.

i think i tried caliber 64 bit before for converting and something was not right... mehh... then again I'm tarted with the computers... so.

and rooting sounds interesting if you can read comic books... I've always been a fan of marvel and dc... watched all the old school xmen and batman cartoons... but never got in to the Comic books... never had the money or approval to buy them as a kid. hehe...

though I did once have cuz of my older brother the death of superman comic in one volume... it was his and we lost it...and shite... tragic loss...


----------



## Ekstasis

The Art of Shen Ku "The Ultimate Traveler's Guide Of This Planet" by Zeek

It is a great traveler's book it talks about herbs and their uses, acupressure, survival tips, self-defense (hand holds) philosophy stuff, busking tips-magic tricks, numerology, and jokes. It also has exercise tips, and traveling tips. It's all in an asian comic book style, not anime. Just a fun book. It's one of my favorite books ever. Great artwork.


----------



## Aurelius

Odin said:


> is caliber the best for converting then... I like to read a lot of stuff in pdf or html on my laptop... but then my laptop has shitty battery life. so if I ever ever in a million years hit the road... gonna need an ereader with that 3 week charge your talking about.
> 
> i think i tried caliber 64 bit before for converting and something was not right... mehh... then again I'm tarted with the computers... so.
> 
> and rooting sounds interesting if you can read comic books... I've always been a fan of marvel and dc... watched all the old school xmen and batman cartoons... but never got in to the Comic books... never had the money or approval to buy them as a kid. hehe...
> 
> though I did once have cuz of my older brother the death of superman comic in one volume... it was his and we lost it...and shite... tragic loss...


 
American comic books are kind of tricky, but mangas and the like are pretty easy to convert onto an ereader, since the dimensions kind of small to begin with. Look for .cbz files then convert them to epub. You can do it online here I think http://www.zamzar.com/convert/cbz-to-epub/. Its been awhile since I did it though and I'm not sure how successful this site is.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Aurelius said:


> American comic books are kind of tricky, but mangas and the like are pretty easy to convert onto an ereader, since the dimensions kind of small to begin with. Look for .cbz files then convert them to epub. You can do it online here I think http://www.zamzar.com/convert/cbz-to-epub/. Its been awhile since I did it though and I'm not sure how successful this site is.



Hmm i didn't know you could convert them to epub. If you can't find a cbr/cbz reader for your device, you can always just unzip them to just a folder of images (cbr/cbz is just a zip file renamed) and view them with an image viewer.


----------



## vdem1

I get through about two books a week-use to be more.
I will ALWAYS love my sci fi and supernatural thriller AND if they can shove a good sex scene in that fucker I am SOLD:

Stranger in a Strange Land, Farnhams Freehold- Robert Heinlein
Anything from the Anita Blake Vampire Series (brilliant fucking sex scenes btw WOOHA) AND the Merry Gentry series- Laurell K. Hamilton (I have a soft spot for heroines ^.^ )
It, Desperation, Bag of Bones, you know what..just..ALL of them LOL - Stephen King (classic <3)
Foundation Trilogy, The End of Eternity, and I, Robot- Isaac Asimov
Fahrenheit 451- Ray Bradbury
The Night Circus- Erin Morganstern (this is my current read)
Sunglasses Afer Dark- Nancy Collins (a decent quick read)
Picture of Dorian Gray- Oscar Wilde
The ENTIRE "odd thomas" series- Dean Koontz (seriously great fucking serious)



Graphic Novels:
Preacher
Death and the high cost of living
Sandman

I also read non fiction but mostly about psychology and such.

If you want to know a specific book about something in particular ie. aliens, werewolves, vampires, ghosts, etc-ask and i can give you a list of my personal top 5's ^.^


----------



## AlyKat

I heard about The Alchemist by Paulo Coelhoon another book thread here. it remains my favorite book. it is a pretty short read too. read it in a day because i couldn't stop.
I've got some new amazing material to soak up, thanks all.

Legacy of Ashes - the history of the cia

state of fear - michael chichton

Zbigniew Brzezinski - The Grand Chessboard - American Primacy and Its Geostrategic Imperatives

The law of one


----------



## West

*JOHN STEINBECK.*
*Jack Kerouac*
*JOHN STEINBECK AGAIN.*

*Steinbeck talks about the poor, the travel-worn, the tired. Those who have been abused by authority, those who have abused themselves. His writing touches cords in you, there's a ring of TRUTH in everything he says, and he's a great writer.*

*Here are his books that I've read, I'm a literary kinda guy.*

Of Mice and Men
*Grapes of Wrath*
The Pearl
*East of Eden*
Tortilla Flat
*Travels With Charley: In Search of America*
The Red Pony
*Cannery Row*
The Winter of Our Discontent
*In Dubious Battle*
*Sweet Thursday*
*To a God Unknown*
Burning Bright

I've underlined/bolded those that I enjoyed the most, and those most relevant to hoboes.


----------



## West

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltyplesuKh1qhf9pjo1_500.jpg

(I won't lie, one of my favorite graffiti/train artists is what I thought of when you mentioned "Read Books" :c


----------

